# Hartford Mill, Oldham 2013



## Judderman62 (Feb 21, 2013)

The Visit
Yes folks very late to the party with this one, but at long Last I got my
backside down to this very knackered mill. Nothing left but a shell of a
building, but I like my mills and there's some nice pillar shots to be had.

We were also lucky with some nice sunshine which made for some nice 
light and shade shots.

Visited with Zero81

The History
Well much to my surprise this mill is actually Grade II listed.

Built 1907 by the Hartford Mill (Oldham)Co Ltd. Extended 1920 and 
1924. Closed 1959 and used by Littlewoods as a mail order warehouse
until 1992. Architect was F W Dixon, there were 120,000 spindles 
and power was provided by a very impressive 1500 hp Urmson & Thompson engine.

































































































Hmmm not my best ever pics  and in camera HDR I think gets the thumbs down






​


----------



## fragglehunter (Feb 21, 2013)

Another knacker beautifully shot once again Mr J. - still love the black and white one


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 21, 2013)

aye I quite like that one. Nice easy, relaxed mooch this one


----------



## fragglehunter (Feb 21, 2013)

Judderman62 said:


> aye I quite like that one. Nice easy, relaxed mooch this one



Just like what us old men like - relaxed Sunday millage


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 21, 2013)

funny ya say that I hit 51 this sunday   

lets hope this one isn't set alight in the next fortnight else I could start to wonder !!!


----------



## fragglehunter (Feb 21, 2013)

Judderman62 said:


> funny ya say that I hit 51 this sunday
> 
> lets hope this one isn't set alight in the next fortnight else I could start to wonder !!!



this sunday ! only seems like the other day peeps "virtually" toasted your 50th 

Have a good one young man.

- as for fires not a good feeling - esp when your DNA is hanging on a fence.


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 21, 2013)

cheers big man.

hmm indeed


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 21, 2013)

Most excellent young man  Lancashire Mills provide great architectural uniformity, which in turn provides the likes of us with endless photographic opportunities  Your shots convey the beauty on offer 

I like this very much  And happy 50th bud


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 21, 2013)

51st sadly mate, 51st  LOL

thanks matey.


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 21, 2013)

I was just trying to be kind


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 22, 2013)

Great photos,love the reflection shot.


----------



## perjury saint (Feb 22, 2013)

*Tidy that! First pix a boster...*


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 22, 2013)

cheers peeps


----------



## sonyes (Feb 22, 2013)

Great place this, I loved it when I went mate, you've done her proud, some really nice shots


----------



## shatners (Feb 22, 2013)

Great work mate... some nice dramatic shadows in that set


----------



## muppix (Feb 22, 2013)

Personally I think the in-camera HDR was pretty good. Nice set, many happy returns!


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 22, 2013)

thanks and thanks LOL


----------



## gingrove (Feb 22, 2013)

Love the first shot! and the others aren't half bad !


----------



## ZerO81 (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice set of shots there mate, although, the 5th shot down, I belive is HDR, but for some reason seems very 'soft', but the others seem to have come out rather nice for an in-camera jobbie


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 23, 2013)

ZerO81 said:


> Nice set of shots there mate, although, the 5th shot down, I belive is HDR, but for some reason seems very 'soft', but the others seem to have come out rather nice for an in-camera jobbie



cheers matey - they needed a bit of work - many looked a bit anaemic n washed out - maybe I just need to play a little more and bracket more.


----------



## ZerO81 (Feb 23, 2013)

Judderman62 said:


> cheers matey - they needed a bit of work - many looked a bit anaemic n washed out - maybe I just need to play a little more and bracket more.



You seem to have avoided covering them in some sort of crayola based colouring so all is good


----------



## Lucky Pants (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice set of pictures, cheers for sharing and have a good un


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 23, 2013)

Cracking shots there! The light looks lovely


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 23, 2013)

thanks peeps


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 24, 2013)

lovely rain water reflection shot....adore the northern industrial scene such a waste these wonderful buildings aren't being saved.

thanx for sharin


----------

